# !! emerge -C /sys/apps/coreutils ¡¡

## thor3121

hola que tal?

les cuento:

como dice el titulo del post, eso es lo que he echo y ahora emerge no emerge jeje.

esto lo he echo porque no podia emerger coreutils a la ultima versión dado que estoy en la rama inestable de amd64 y supuse que borrando el paquete y volviendo a instalar igual se podia; pero no es asi.

he estado buscando por el foro y he visto esto:

http://forums-lb.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-799501-start-0.html

ai gringo habla sobre  obtener un paquete de coreutils de tinderbox o algo por el estilo

de este enlace.

http://tinderbox.x86.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/

pero no se que es lo que tengo que hacer con el  una vez descargado.

si alguien me echa un cable?

gracias chicos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> *  sys-apps/coreutils
> 
>       Latest version available: 8.7
> 
>       Latest version installed: 6.10-r2
> ...

 

Parece que lo unico que tienes que hacer es copiar el archivo coreutils-8.7.tbz2 en /usr/portage/distfiles para luego llamarle con: emerge -gK coreutils (esto es lo que dice la ayuda de emerge, antes era suficiente con emerge -k paquete).

Suerte

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Parece que lo unico que tienes que hacer es copiar el archivo coreutils-8.7.tbz2 en /usr/portage/distfiles para luego llamarle con: emerge -gK

 

eso no va a funcionar, emerge llamará a ebuild y este llamará a cp, rm, mv, etc, que forman parte de coreutils. 

Lo que tienes que hacer es desempaquetarlo a machete en el sistema de archivos ( lo mejor es que simplemente copies las utlidades básicas como cp, rm, mv, etc) y una vez hecho esto lo mejor es que hagas un emerge -av1 coreutils.

saluetes

----------

## thor3121

hola que tal chicos. 

perdonad la tardanza.

al final no logre solucionar el problema, hize lo que comentasteis pero solo logre encadenar mas errores asi que al final me decidí por volver a instalar pero sin el flag ~amd64 pues lo puse en el make.conf y todo eran errores y actualizaciones masivas.

gracias de todos modos.

saludos

----------

